
Open Textbook: Probabilistic and Statistical Modeling in Computer Science - necrodome
http://heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/probstatbook
======
keithpeter
Many thanks to Norm Matloff for making this available, I'm tiddling about with
R now and the simulation models in chapter 2 will move me on from the 'pretty
pictures' aspect.

"The materials are continuously evolving, with new examples and topics being
added.": Warning: the pdf does not appear to have a version number or date of
issue present (only just started exploring the file).

